# He's getting shipped to Abu Dubai and I can't go!!



## onthecoach (Aug 29, 2007)

Help!  Dear Husband is being shipped to Abu Dubai for 12 months, but I can't go!       I don't know what to do!  

1. Should I store the coach and stay at the parent's house for the winter (They'll be in Florida)?  

2. Should I find a campground or mobile home park near my daughter in Frederick and stay there awhile?

3. Should I travel to Florida and stay there for the winter....my folks will be there?

4. Should I get a part-time job?

5. Should I start traveling and workamping?

Whatever I do, it's got to be CHEAP!!!  Any ideas where I can live for 12 months REALLY CHEAP???? :question: 

I really just don't know what the heck to do with myself for 12 months!! 12 months is a long time to be apart!


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 29, 2007)

Re: He's getting shipped to Abu Dubai and I can't go!!

Hey Lynn, try to find a workamp position in an RV Park near your parents in Florida.  That will keep you in your RV and time will pass faster if you keep busy.  Oh, by the way, you will save and maybe even earn some money.  Good luck.


----------



## onthecoach (Aug 30, 2007)

Re: He's getting shipped to Abu Dubai and I can't go!!

Thanks DL....good idea.  I will have to renew my Workamper subscription.  Do you know of any cheap places to stay in south Florida?


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 30, 2007)

Re: He's getting shipped to Abu Dubai and I can't go!!

Sorry, haven't been down there since 2001.  Heading there this Winter but haven't decided where to stay yet.  If you stay away from the water, you can find reasonable monthly rates in Florida.


----------

